# New Foster Cat



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I said I was done after Nibbler. But I've always had trouble saying no. And so when my boss called me and told me about this new cat we have, and asked me to foster her how could I deny? Especially when she buttered me up, telling me how I worked miracles on Nibbler, and how I'm the best and most qualified person to take this on. *sigh*

Winly was relinquished to us because her owners are bankrupt and they couldn't pay her vet bills. Winly has two broken back legs, I believe she was hit by a car. Unless they could find a foster, Winly was going to be put to sleep. We just don't have the resources to keep her overnight at the clinic, there isn't anyone to watch her, it's the same at the shelter. She'll need someone to give her lots of one on one and TLC, just like Nibbler did, and apparently that someone is me. And so I said yes, and Winly got surgery to repair her broken legs. 

She's coming home with me today, later this afternoon. Just when I finally got Nibbler to 100%, I am starting at square one with a new cat. And so the journey begins again.

As for Nibbler, I know I spoke of keeping him back when he wasn't doing so great. But after his last surgery Nibbler went through a miraculous transformation and is now doing so great that he can be put up for adoption. I've had him since August, and I've really grown fond of the little guy, but I know this is the best thing for him. I'll really miss him terribly when he finds his home, but what's the point of fostering if you just keep every animal you foster? (ahem CINDY LOU! :lol My boss said he could come to the shelter if all these animals are too much for me but I told her that my home will always be Nibbler's home until he gets adopted. He already spent enough of his life locked in a cage. And so he's here to stay, at least for a while longer. And there may be a chance that my sister adopts him... at least she's talked about letting Nibbler come over and stay with her a while, since there is a vacant spot in her home with Kovie missing. Nibbler LOVES her cat Binx, those two play non-stop when they are together. 

I'll post pictures and update you all when Winly gets here. My new foster adventure begins today!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This is wonderful news, I'm so glad you were able to save this poor cat.
I know how big a hurt Kovie's absence is causing. This will surely help.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I sure hope so. At least it will give me a feeling of purpose, and something to take my mind off it. I am just hoping that broken legs will be much easier to heal than a broken pelvis. Or that she at least is better with her bathroom habits than Nibbler was. Broken pelvis, multiple hernias, displaced colon, and severe diarrhea all added up to one huge nightmare when Nibbler first came to me. I figured, what could possibly be worse than that? If I could save Nibbler, I can save anyone!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Yay! That's awesome - both Nibbler and Winly's stories. Poor little Winly. You'd think that if you couldn't afford vet bills you'd keep the cat inside....but that's just me. I'm sensible like that.

That would be great for Binx, too, if Nibbler got his forever home with your sister. Plus you'd have visitation. What a great plan.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea, well, some people just aren't very sensible like that. I don't know the whole situation so I don't want to judge- at least they did the right thing by signing her over to us.

But yea, I know Binx would be thrilled to have Nibbler around. The two of them are just something else when they are together! I'm just not sure if Sarah is feeling up to it. Kovie never was the biggest fan of Nibbler at all, I think she might feel she is betraying him by taking Nibbler in? But she at least said she'll take over fostering him for a while so it's a start


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good for you, agreeing to help Winly. She couldn't be in better hands! And hopefully it will help to keep your mind off the waiting game, if only for a little bit.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of Winly. Good on you for agreeing to help her


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She is so lucky she's found someone like you to take care of her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, we're back from the clinic. And I found out it is Winry not Winly! Oops! :-D

The poor dear, she seems like she is in so much pain. And I'll get around to posting a picture soon, I would right now but my own cats are being ungodly little terrors right now. I mean, none of them seem to have a problem with Winry at all, no one is hissing or anything which is great. In fact, I think they are showing off because since the moment I got home they have been totally misbehaving. Nibbler knocked over the food bin and spilled it everywhere, Nito chewed a hole in the bag of litter, spilled it on the floor and pooped in it, and Chica ripped open my 20 pound bag of reserve cat food so I had to run to the store and get a big container to store it in so it stays fresh! They are digging in the trash as I type this so I've gotta run now and go scold them!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cats being cats.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

They are complete demons tonight, the mischief has not stopped! I cleaned my room (aka kitty base camp) for TWO whole hours and they made messes the whole time! Gotta laugh looking back on it though. Cindy Lou came home with my sister's boyfriend (she'd been visiting for a few days) and this caused Nibbler to go insane, running all around, tackling everyone, knocking stuff over. I sent Cindy Lou off with my friend Amylynn who was helping me with Winry, Cindy is best friends with Amylynn's cat Adaline. They have slumber parties and play all night. It's wonderful, because they both enjoy it so much and Adaline is an only cat usually. Nibbler is in his carrier on time out because he got WAY overstimulated. And Nito and Chica slipped through the basement door when I took a load of towels down to the wash and then they were running from me and refusing to come out so I decided that if they wanted to run around in that damp, old, creepy basement they could just STAY down there a while! Maybe they'll catch a mouse. :lol:

At least it was finally quiet enough for me to bring Winry out for some meds and some of her passive range of motion physical therapy. She cannot walk at all on her own. She can drag herself but I am not supposed to allow her to do that. I supported her back end and let her walk around a little on her front paws and I took her to the litter box and helped her. She actually dug and went potty, such a good girl! She is a lovely little torti, so I know she's gonna make it. She's got that sparky torti personality, so I know she's a tough little fighter. 

Here is the pic we have all been waiting for!










Injury details:
We are not sure what really happened to Winry. The owners were real sketch balls and it is possible by the nature of her injuries that she was abused :-( She had been in this horrible condition for a month before her owners did something about it. She has a couple fractured teeth, and both her hind limbs are broken. Specifically her left femur, and right tibia. She got a transarticular pin in her right hock. She needs physical therapy in her left leg, because it is so tense and painful it's locked in a straight position. I'm hoping I can get some range of motion back in her over time but right now her muscles are so horribly atrophied that it may not be possible for her to ever gain full use of that leg back. The range of motion that she has is quite minimal, I can bend her hock a tiny bit and her stifle not at all. She doesn't tolerate it for very long, but hopefully we'll be able to increase it little by little.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Pobrecita! Such a lovely girl! Does she become aggressive or something when you try to help her with her leg?

Good luck with everything! you're a wonderful mama


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow...how can someone possibly justify leaving a cat in that condition? They deserve to be beat.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea, beaten and then left alone with two broken legs for a month >:-(

I've seen things that have seriously made me doubt my faith in the goodness of humanity as a whole. This is one of those things. Luckily, I can always come here to be reminded that there are lots of good people in this world. 

@Lenkolas: I stop when she starts shaking and growling from the pain. She's so very sweet, she hasn't once tried to bite or scratch me.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

PS I'm still calling her Winly because I personally like it better than Winry, so you may see me referring to her by both names ;-)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to triple post but I wanted to report: 

After 15 minutes of hot compress and after she'd had a fresh dose of pain meds on board for a half hour we did a little more physical therapy and I got her to relax enough to bend her hock about an inch! It seems like she is very stiff due to the pain and swelling, hopefully we'll see an improvement over the next few days.

Currently we are sitting quietly together on my floor as I type this, and Winly munches happily on some kitty grass. Such a sweet little cat.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Aww... I like the name Winry. It is the name of a character on one of my favorite animes, Fullmetal Alchemist. She beats up on the main character guys all the time... with monkey wrenches .

She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah, what a pretty girl, thanks for updating us and for the picture. 

Very sad indeed, and I hope she is someday able to walk again. Torties rule.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What a cutie and thank you for being so kind and loving to this kitty.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She had a moment and wound up pulling herself out of her bed and into an awkward position in her cage. I really want to put my dog's bed in the bottom of the kennel- it's very big and soft but I'm worried that she'll have an accident and it's very hard to clean it. Towels will have to do for now. She has been bugging her bandage and so unfortunately Winry is gonna have to wear the cone tonight. She is due for a bandage change tomorrow anyways. She seems pretty painful right now. I hope the poor girl gets some sleep tonight :-(


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I have such a soft spot for torties. It makes my heart hurt to see such a beautiful kitty in pain. I hope that she will be as much of a success story as Nibbler!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It hurts my heart as well. It's probably gonna be a couple of long nights, as I cannot sleep when they're not sleeping. It was that way with Nibbler, he would cry at night unless I was there petting him, giving him new warm rice socks. I'd sleep when he slept and it'll probably be the same tonight. I just hate when she gets herself all twisted and in those uncomfortable positions :-( 

She's in pain, trembling and crying softly it's so heartbreaking. :-( But when I pet her, she makes little biscuits with her paws.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

You have such a good heart Rach! Heres hoping you both get some good (and pain free for Winly/ry) sleep


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

And if I don't I've got a 5-hour energy for tomorrow, and the whole afternoon free to squeeze in a nap or two


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww poor little girl. She looks so sweet.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like Winry really needs you and you are very kind hearted to take in the kitties that are not easy. She sounds like a sweet little girl.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> She's in pain, trembling and crying softly it's so heartbreaking. :-( But when I pet her, she makes little biscuits with her paws.


Aww, that is heartbreaking. The poor little thing. She's been through so much and she's such a doll. At least she had the good fortune to end up in your care. I'm sure you'll do a wonderful job with her. Keep us posted on her progress!

PS: I like "Winly" better than "Winry" too.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Last night was very rough, as I expected it to be. Around 1 AM Winly became very agitated. It seemed like she was hurting and couldn't find a comfortable position. She kept crying out and rolling herself around and I don't like to see that, it can't be good for her and so I stayed with her all night, a hand on her shoulder petting her to keep her calm. She seemed to relax with another warm compress on her broken femur. Nibbler stayed with me the whole time. I know some people say you can't put human emotions on cats like this, but I have never seen a look in his eyes like this before. Instead of the usual demonic spark of mischief he usually has there was concern, warmness, and understanding in his eyes. He stayed at my side watching quietly, a paw on my leg, purring loud enough for Winly to hear. I think it comforted her a little, even though she doesn't seem overly impressed with him at the moment. It seems like Nibbler understands what is going on- as if he remembers those nights several months ago, that were just like last night, when it was him who was crying in pain and needing comfort. Whatever his intentions were, when I leaned against the wall by her kennel and slept a little, he was on my lap and he didn't leave my side, and I really appreciated his support. 

These animals are amazing creatures, I wish everyone could see and understand it like I do, and see the value in their life instead of treating them as disposable items, and tossing their needs aside.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww Nibbler, you make a very good nursemaid. Poor Winly with her pain. Imagine how many nights she cried in pain before without anyone to stay with her. You are a kitty angel Rachel.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness she's gorgeous!!! And you're in Wisconsin, right next door to Illinois..... I must keep reminding myself that Fergie doesn't want another cat in the house!

I hope she does great and recovers well - she's so beautiful, I'm sure someone will want to give her a good home when she's ready to go!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a sweet kitty! So sad to hear she suffered for a month. She's in good hands now. Prayers & Good luck wishes for her recovery!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you're there to help and treat her. What a sweetie, and she's been through so much.


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the new foster, your best source of worry, joy and insomnia!

Sounds like you've been through the mill before on fosters, so you know what you're getting into. Best of luck to you and Winry!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> I know some people say you can't put human emotions on cats like this, but I have never seen a look in his eyes like this before. Instead of the usual demonic spark of mischief he usually has there was concern, warmness, and understanding in his eyes.


Nibbbler sounds like a great cat. I hope he finds a great forever home.

They are not unique 'human' emotions, but universal ones. This becomes more obvious almost daily with the internet and digital photography to document incidents.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Little Winly, baby feel better. That is so heartbreaking that she is so hurt. Do vets give pain meds after this type of procedure? It's been years since I had an animal in a lot of pain, and I don't remember.

Hope Nurse Mom gets some nap time today.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea she is on a big dose buprenex (an opioid) three times a day She wiggled her bandage loose some time over night despite the cone and so she came into work with me today and hitched a ride to the clinic from there with the doctor. She got a fresh bandage, and a nice dose of morphine since she was so extremely painful. And so she will be relaxed for a while this afternoon and I'll be able to relax too. 

I work at the clinic tomorrow all day so she'll be coming along. She'll probably be given another dose of morphine and some sedation so we can take off the bandage and ice that leg with the pins in it, because she's got a lot of swelling.

And what luck! We had a holistic veterinarian guest speaker today, and I was able to spend a while with her after class getting a one on one briefing on physical therapy. This vet is very well known in Madison for physical therapy, and I got some great pointers so that I can really help Winry a lot more. :-D


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> And what luck! We had a holistic veterinarian guest speaker today, and I was able to spend a while with her after class getting a one on one briefing on physical therapy. This vet is very well known in Madison for physical therapy, and I got some great pointers so that I can really help Winry a lot more. :-D


 AWESOME! You are the perfect foster meowmy for her!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome thread, awesome photo, awesome work, and most awesome Rachel...!

And the description of the mischiefs of the cats was just hilarious!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My boyfriend's buddy stopped by and commented "You're not just a cat lady you're a _crippled_ cat lady!" Hehe, made me chuckle. 

Winry is in good spirits right now and is giving herself a nice wash after her supper. Feeling good from the drugs I'm guessing! :-D


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Pobrecita... She has a cute bandage, and it's signed!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Heheh, I think that's the date it was put on, because it needs to be changed on a schedule. But my coworkers son was in the clinic today hanging out with our reception area cats and he signed Winry's cast before we left


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohmigosh! She purred! For the first time since I've met I just heard Winly purring. It was because I took her out onto the floor for a nice stretch and gave her the cat grass, which she absolutely adores. :-D She was nibbling on it and purring and being very cute.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It must be a wonderful feeling to her. She's suddenly feeling loved, safe and cared for. Excellent job Rachel  

You're good people!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Sadly, it was short lived because the boys came home and stomped in through the front door with their big gargantuan boots, which scared her. I finally got her to relax and go to the bathroom. After that we did some PROM therapy and that didn't leave her feeling very happy. She's such a gentle little soul, even during the therapy which she obviously hated, she had plenty of clear open chanced to bite me but the most she did was touch her teeth to my hand to let me know she'd had enough. Today we started with 20 minutes of hot compress before moving on to the movements. I was getting some good flexion in her toes and we worked out the hock a little more but not much. We also got a little bit of hip movement in there. The rest of her leg, especially her stifle. is just too stiff. We finished up with some gentle massage and it has left her exhausted and ready for another nap. The poor little dear, I feel so horrible for her and I hate the physical therapy. I don't like to cause her pain. But it's vital we get some movement and circulation in that leg or her muscles have no hope of ever recovering. :-(

A couple more pictures coming soon. And a video of Winry and the cat grass!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's such a shame you can't explain to her why you're doing what you're doing, but I suspect on some level she understands that you're trying to help her. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Heheh, I think that's the date it was put on, because it needs to be changed on a schedule. But my coworkers son was in the clinic today hanging out with our reception area cats and he signed Winry's cast before we left


Awwww... I saw that the bandage (or cast?) was signed also by a lot of kittens with their paws 

Winry and Rachel, you're two saints!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The vetwrap they used for the outer covering that day comes with that very cute pattern! Tomorrow she might get a pink one


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Last therapy for the night went pretty well! She was getting a bit upset with me but I have her pet grass near by and she suddenly took it out on the grass. It was pretty cute! And it distracted her and I felt her muscles actually relax for a moment, and her hock relaxed. She loves that stuff, I have it next to her kennel and she paws at it through the bars. Bought it on a whim at the grocery store for a dollar, turns out to be a dollar well spent 

I'll have to post those pictures tomorrow, I got a bit caught up tonight.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> Last therapy for the night went pretty well! She was getting a bit upset with me but I have her pet grass near by and she suddenly took it out on the grass. It was pretty cute! And it distracted her and I felt her muscles actually relax for a moment, and her hock relaxed. She loves that stuff, I have it next to her kennel and she paws at it through the bars. Bought it on a whim at the grocery store for a dollar, turns out to be a dollar well spent


She probably feels better when the discomfort of the manpulations goes away. Anybody who has had a limb immobilised has no doubt experienced similar dscomfort followed by relief. I'm sure she knows why you're doing it.

Is real it real grass or artificial?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with you about her name, I like Winly much better. It's good to hear that she is doing so well. I am sure that little girl will thrive under your care.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's the real grass, the stuff you can buy in the store. 

We just got back from a long day at the clinic. She was sedated to have her cast changed and so that we could work out her right leg while the cast was off. It's worn out now and Winry is suffering from a very severe type of pain called "Wind up pain". Basically she's been SO painful for SO long that now neurons that normally transmit pleasant feelings, such as touch, are firing off to transmit pain. The slightest touch can set her off violently, and she attacks her cast fiercely and thrashes around. I've just given her a dose of her pain meds and it'll take a half hour to take effect. Until then I have to hold her down to keep her calm and keep her from hurting herself :-( They're looking into to some way of getting her morphine I can administer at home but it's really not an easy thing to do since morphine is such an easily abused drug. She may also be getting a fentanyl patch.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> We just got back from a long day at the clinic. She was sedated to have her cast changed and so that we could work out her right leg while the cast was off. It's worn out now and Winry is suffering from a very severe type of pain called "Wind up pain". Basically she's been SO painful for SO long that now neurons that normally transmit pleasant feelings, such as touch, are firing off to transmit pain. The slightest touch can set her off violently, and she attacks her cast fiercely and thrashes around. I've just given her a dose of her pain meds and it'll take a half hour to take effect. Until then I have to hold her down to keep her calm and keep her from hurting herself :-( They're looking into to some way of getting her morphine I can administer at home but it's really not an easy thing to do since morphine is such an easily abused drug. She may also be getting a fentanyl patch.


Poor little girl. Any idea how long this type of pain is expected to last?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor baby. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there any action that can be taken on her past owners? Surely leaving her in such a condition for such a long time is considered animal abuse.....even if it's just a slap on the wrist it would keep them from being able to adopt an animal from a shelter or be able to own pets at all....


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I know that bones take at the very least, 4 weeks to heal. I am hoping that her pain will start to subside, but with Wind-Up it can really complicate things. Anyways, she has to get another surgery in 2 weeks or so, to remove the pin and then we're gonna be totally regressing as far as pain progress goes, because she'l be fresh from surgery with yet another new source of pain. Poor girl, this breaks my heart. At least I got her to calm down now. 

She was refusing to chill so I cut a towel into an 8 inch wide and 2 foot long strip to wrap around her belly. I used it to support her weight so she could "walk" around using her two front legs. She cruised around my room a little, sniffed a few things, and seemed to be in a better mood. She's even attempting to place weight on her legs but I'm not letting her. The most I let her do is stand in a "normal" position- as normal as I can for her- with most of the weight of her backend supported by the towel. 

Now she's back in her cage on a nice soft bed with a heating pad. I situated her so she could lay on her back with her back legs propped up. She seems comfortable and is now asleep. I'm not doing any physical therapy with her tonight if she continues to go through such severe wind-up tonight.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All I can keep thinking is how lucky she is to have come to you. You are an angel to take care of this sweet little girl.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Is there any action that can be taken on her past owners? Surely leaving her in such a condition for such a long time is considered animal abuse.....even if it's just a slap on the wrist it would keep them from being able to adopt an animal from a shelter or be able to own pets at all....


I'm not sure, I need to discuss this with my boss more. We just got done with a huge lawsuit where the previous owners of a dog, Emmi, that was signed over were trying to get her back. They'd signed her over and we'd done more than $5,000 worth of work to get her well again. The owners were pulling total nonsense trying to get her back and of course they didn't win. We just don't have the kind of money at the shelter/clinic to be dealing with lawsuits, especially when nothing seems to ever come of it. 

In happier news, we spayed/neutered over 100 animals today! Crazy, crazy day!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would be willing to be there would be a local(ish) lawyer willing to do volunteer work and help you guys out with cases like this.....


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> In happier news, we spayed/neutered over 100 animals today! Crazy, crazy day!


Nice work! Wow.

You'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's 10 PM. Winry's getting worse, she's in unspeakable pain and cannot be consoled. My boyfriend is restraining her to keep her calm because she's thrashing all over and trying to get at her back legs. I am on my way to meet my boss at the shelter to pick up some anesthetic as well as some morphine.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh...poor Winry and poor you! I hope the morphine does the trick and allows her to feel more comfortable. You're an angel for helping her out like this.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's finally resting... in a sedated sleep. At 3 AM she'll be able to get her morphine and by 4 AM should be completely out of it so that I can really ice her leg. It's pretty swollen that's gotta be adding majorly to the pain. 

This would NOT be allowed under normal circumstances morphine would not be dispensed to a normal client but they trust me. So Shh!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The night went surprisingly well, she slept soundly and so did I, in bursts of a few hours at a time. I'm headed to the shelter for my early morning shift to let the dogs out, then I'm coming back home to sleep in for once!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm glad she's feeling better. This is a tough situation for everyone.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

This morning she has been less angry and psycho about her cast, but still agitated and refusing the just lay down and relax. I had her cone on for a while but that just made her flip out and thrash around to try to get it off. Nibbler distracted her for a while, trying to play with her through the bars and it seemed to help a little but she still doesn't seem overly impressed with him. Poor Nibs! He was laying on the floor in front of her cage, rolling around, acting adorable, purring so loud, and poking her face gently through the bars and she was responding by pawing at him half-heartedly before turning away. I've been on and off the phone with the vet all night long and today, and we've been very concerned because we hit the 24 hour mark with no pee- the last time she went was when she had her bladder expressed at the clinic yesterday. I was gonna take her in a few hours to get it done again.

BUT, of course I was worried so Winly and I had a long argument over the litter box, and after 45 minutes of persistence (and a cramped arm from holding her up for so long >.<) she finally saw my reasoning and peed. What a sigh of relief! She even seemed more relaxed afterwards- her distended, very full bladder may have been painful and irritating. I think she has too much dignity to just pee in her cage while she lays there, and her muscles back there are all tense so maybe it's hard for her to go even when she knows what I want, who knows? All I know is that she peed a lot, and very concentrated and I am glad it is out of her now!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My heart just breaks for what she is going through, poor little kitty. Thank God she has you to be there for her. Nibbler, too. She may not feel very happy with him right now, but I could see them being inseparable after her ordeal is over.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You are amazingly dedicated. You held this poor kitty for 45 minutes so she could finally relax and pee? Not many people would do that to save a cat; like me, they would think of lots of excuses and conclude that they didn't have the time, you can't save every cat...

One of my favorite quotes: "Saving one animal won't change the world, but it will change the world for that one animal."

Lots of us here are hoping for a full recovery for Winly.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rach, you are an amazing caregiver, and any animal that crosses your path is a very lucky one. If CF had an award for the person most dedicated to taking care of sick and injured animals it would have to be you, IMHO.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> she finally saw my reasoning and peed.


Indeed, cats are very logical animals; they will pee if your exposition is convincingly intelligent and sensible. :wink

Erm...am I mistaken or we were promised more photos in pink-paw signed cast?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's being moody again so I'm a bit tied down but here is a video I've been meaning to post!!






They were out of pink so she got white again but tomorrow we're getting light purple!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

She's such a pretty girl. 

And you are such a good person for taking so much time to care for her. I can't imagine how stressful it must be, especially loosing so much sleep.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's a sweetheart, and it looks like she feels very comfortable with you, as she should. You're very patient with her. 

I wish her a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the vid!!

Navy blue signatures, mmm. I'd be displeased too in her place. Light purple will give her a mood boost tomorrow.

Now seriously: what's the prognosis?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw this today and though of this little girl. I knew they had them for dogs but never thought of using one for a cat.

I realize it would have to support her broken legs instead of tucking under her belly, but i thought it was a neat way to make her mobile if she wanted to be.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Aw, Winry is adorable in the video, Rachel. Thanks for that!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, Winry is adorable!! :love2 You can see she's got that mischievous tortie look in her eyes, even with casts on her legs. I hope for a speedy recovery for her. You are an amazing person for taking her in Rachel.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

MowMow, that's awesome! I wonder if I could figure out some way to rig something like that up. Maybe with like, plumbing pipes or something? Hmm, I will have to think about this, because she does really want to walk around.

I haven't been given a prognosis but from what I seen I think it's good. She already wants to stand up, and she CAN run on all fours if given the chance but she's completely unsteady and not allowed to do so at the moment. I think she will walk again some day.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In the video it just looked like PVC piping. I was thinking maybe some sort of slings (like kids sized socks) that you could suspend from the top to slip her back legs into. That would support them and lift them high enough to get them out of the way (and keep her from putting weight on them) and let her still be mobile.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am definitely going to look into building something like this. Perhaps tomorrow, but I have extremely busy Mondays so it may have to wait until Tuesday. Is PVC piping sold in different lengths, if not how do I cut it? I am a woman so I don't really have any power tools, much less the know-how to use them!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It comes in various lengths, but chances are it won't come in the particular lengths you need. You can cut PVC pipe with a plain old hacksaw. If you don't have one, Home Depot will cut the pipe for you to the lengths you require (although there will be a small charge for doing so).


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm, this might take some extra planning. *gets out sketch book*


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey! I'm a "PVC Pipe Cutter Pro" myself. Check the catching roof ferals post 

I think you can easily build one of those for Winry/Winly. :wink 90° elbows and duct tape and cable ties...:cool


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got plenty of duct tape. And what kind of hand saw did you use, was it pretty cheap? 

I have somewhat of a plan, a simple design that just might work. My roommates are going to think I have really gone crazy this time :lol:


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

And does anyone have any ideas of where I could get some wheels that would work? I live in Madison, I've got a lot of options for shopping places, I just don't know where I'd look for something like that. They'd need to be able to roll on carpet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What about using casters...the little wheels they use on furniture. You can buy them at Home Depot.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I typed in caster wheels in google and got lots of shopping hits. Old computer chair wheels would work as well...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

ahah! Casters. Those would work! I also may have an old computer chair I can tear apart.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I bet if you bring a picture of the support module (not sure what to call it) to Lowes or Home Depot they will help you find all the right parts, and cut the lengths of pipe for you.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Rachel, you are so good! Good luck with building a 'wheel chair' if you decide to. Hope she starts feeling less pain soon.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I just sent the link to my hubby and asked him to think about whether he could build this.... We're only a couple of hours south of Madison so if he can figure it out we'd be happy to give it a shot and bring Winry a chair if you need someone to make it!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm starting to get really excited, because I've sketched out a few plans for chairs and I might go to Home Depot tonight once I'm done with class. I've found a friend in Madison who has a drill and I'll have to buy a handsaw. I'm going to bring my sketches with me for when I go to buy supplies so they can help me and maybe I won't need to buy a saw after all, but I haven't got exact measurements of what I want yet.

WhiteKitties- That would be AWESOME! There is no guarantee I will be successful myself since I have never built anything like this before. So let me know what your hubby says. How generous of you! I will also try to post some of my sketches today- my design is a different from the video- more simple than that one, and lacks that bar that goes across down by the cat's feet, because I think it would get in the way of her legs, I don't want them to get caught on anything. If it's only a few hours, that is definitely a drive I'd be willing to make and we could collaborate on this maybe  

I am also working on modifying a harness that would attach to her belly band and be used with the wheel chair. 

Every day Winly is wanting to get up more and more, so I am hoping to get her mobile by the end of the week! 

Today was a better day she was in high spirits this morning, she finally went #2 for the first time since Thursday. I'm guessing that was a huge relief, and lends to her higher morale this morning. What a belly ache she must have had! She soiled her cast :-( but luckily was scheduled to have it changed this morning anyways. I have a full day of class today, and so Winly is at the clinic for the day. The new drug regime that I got for her works pretty well, it's nice to have the dexmeditomidine on hand to sedate her when/if I need to. It sedates her, but she's still awake and aware, just not responsive and reactive, and so I can do her therapy and make great strides with it. Nibbler is as enamored with her as he was on day one, and she seems to be warming up to him. I had a towel over her cage last night to give her some peace and Nibber managed to get under it, and was playing with her through the bars. Winly seemed frisky and amused, it was very cute. But in the end, Nibbler was being way too crazy and so he slept in his kennel last night too. Don't feel bad for him- his bed is extremely comfortable AND heated. He is spoiled!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Hubby thinks it looks pretty easy, and he's willing to give it a shot! :jump Why don't you post your modified ideas and we can work from there? We only have a few hours in the evening to work on this but since he's worked with PVC pipes and fittings before it shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Rachel, 

You don't want to cut PVC pipe with a handsaw, especially if you want your cuts to be even. Cutting with a handsaw leaves the ends of the pipe ragged and un-even, which is not good for building a walking cart.

Instead, spend the money to get a PVC Pipe cutter like the one pictured below. I have one and even though it was ~$25 (at lowes) it was SOOO worth it when I was cutting tubing for my fish tanks. I would give you mine, but I live too far away to take it too you.









You also want to get pipe glue to hold the cart together once you get it fitted to Winry. Fit the pieces together to see if it will work and then disassemble it and glue the peiced back together so they won't work themselve apart or swivel in place. It may seem like it is a very tight fit without glue, but believe me, if anyone could pull it apart, it would be a cooped up kitty.

If you are having any problems finding these things, don't be afraid to hassle the employees, that is what they are there for. I often can't find what I'm looking for in thos places. Even though I know what it is I'm looking for (I used to work at a tool store when I was younger and my dad let me help with a lot of DIY projects around the house) those stores are just too big for things to be easily found.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, I have class all day but I love to doodle so I will work on plans and get those posted. Then I'll go home this evening and get some basic measurements. I'm gonna make the straps adjustable so I can raise her up and down, so the measurements of the chair don't have to be perfectly exact. Updating soon!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> I've got plenty of duct tape. And what kind of hand saw did you use, was it pretty cheap?
> 
> I have somewhat of a plan, a simple design that just might work. My roommates are going to think I have really gone crazy this time :lol:


Yeah the cheapest one. I know edges are gonna end ragged but it doesn't matter if all edges are gonna be covered with the 90° elbows, which was my case.

That PVC cutter looks cool rae! 

Well good luck


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> Yeah the cheapest one. I know edges are gonna end ragged but it doesn't matter if all edges are gonna be covered with the 90° elbows, which was my case.
> 
> That PVC cutter looks cool rae!
> 
> Well good luck


 It is, and it takes a HECK of a lot less time to cut using the cutter than a hacksaw (20 seconds vs 3 minutes - depending on the pipe diameter).


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

do a google image search for dacshund wheelchair, you might get some good ideas from there,, thinking larger wheels will roll better, less chance of getting hung up,


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

tghsmith said:


> do a google image search for dacshund wheelchair, you might get some good ideas from there,, thinking larger wheels will roll better, less chance of getting hung up,


This is very true! I've heard of people using the axles off of a cheap Tonka Truck that they bought from a thrift store for doggie chairs. This should work for a kitty chair too.

I think that type of wheel would do nicely


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

OK I've got my basic plans drawn up, I'm currently at school in line for the scanner. The person on the scanner computer is on facebook, which is infuriating but I will be patient! 

I've been researching wheels, casters specifically, and I think that one of these types would work well. The swivel would be necessary I think. 


















^^ This is exactly the type I have on my computer chair and it rolls very smoothly on carpeting. This also seems to be the cheapest kind. 

Diana as far as supplies go, please keep track of cost so I can reimburse you! 

I have also drawn up plans for her harness/belly strap and I am going to do the fitting and sewing tonight. I've got the perfect soft harness that will be used to actually pull the kitty-kart and I'm going to make a belly band with leg holes out of some fleece. It's all on the sketch I made, which I will be posting shortly!! 

Ugh the guy is sitting there texting now. I'm going to go stand behind him and tap my foot ;-)


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> OK I've got my basic plans drawn up, I'm currently at school in line for the scanner. The person on the scanner computer is on facebook, which is infuriating but I will be patient!
> ....
> Ugh the guy is sitting there texting now. I'm going to go stand behind him and tap my foot ;-)


I would tap the guy on the shoulder and say something like "Excuse me, I have somewhere I need to be, but I need to use the scanner first. There are other machines you can use for your non-scanner needs."

I know when I was in college, machines that were devoted to printers or scanners had notices on them not to use those machines for any other purposes. Could you talk to a librarian? I know I had to have a librarian kick someone off the printer machine because they were actually TYPING their paper at the printer machine. There were other machines they could have used for the typing than they could have moved to the printing machine.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol, I don't think hubby realizes I'm planning on him working on this right away! But no man will turn down a trip to Home Depot!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

WhiteKitties said:


> Lol, I don't think hubby realizes I'm planning on him working on this right away! But no man will turn down a trip to Home Depot!


 LOL, I too love a good trip to a hardware store! 

.
.
.
.

What?!? A straight girl can't know how to use power tools and enjoy going shopping in a hardware store?


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> What?!? A straight girl can't know how to use power tools and enjoy going shopping in a hardware store?


 
I am so with you on this!!!!! I know my local Home Depot, Lowes and Ace Hardwares like the back of my hand . I love to refinish and repurpose furniture, and power tools are like jewelry to me


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I just bought a set of cordless power tools. When I get a place with a garage (or shed) I want to buy a compound miter saw and a table saw.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ugh FINALLY! Here it is.










Yes i know it is a mess, and I know the proportions and scale is totally off, but you get the gist. I am thinking the "Plan A" design would work better. Let me know your thoughts. I will get some rough measurements on height, length, and width of this little get up in about 5 hours.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree plan A would be sturdier and I think it's doable - we'll run over to Home Depot tonight and see what we find. We did a plumbing project a few months ago and I remember oceans of fittings and supplies for PVC pipes in all different widths. I think the hardest part will be figuring out how to attach the wheels to the frame, really. I think the back might need a cross bar to help hold the sides together - I worry that just across the top might not be study enough to stay together. But it can probably be close to the top so it won't interfere with her back legs if she kicks them back.

I'm excited! This should be fun!

You draw great kitties! All I can do is stick figures.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is very exciting. I can't wait to see the youtube video of her zipping around in her 'chair'. She's going to be so excited running around and having fun and I bet it'll take her mind off of some of her pain!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, you all have been busy! What a great idea, and the community to make it happen.

In the meantime, you can rig a simple sling and leash system that you can hold in your hand to walk her. I'm sure they do this at the shelter/vet. 

Even a long towel, like a beach towel would work. Just loop it under her hind end from side to side, hold the ends in your hand, and you can keep her hind legs off the floor and walk around with her using her front legs. Not as good as the cart, but quick and easy. Keep her on a leash so she doesn't get too carried away.

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

It seems you already have a plan but I was looking at some DIY websites and looking at those ideas may give you some ways to make the design better:
How to Make a Wheel Chair for a Cat | eHow.com

With your design, I think you should probably put some sort of weight in the back so she can't pull it over. But I've never really built any of that sort of stuff(or done any building at all since I'm not trusted with dad's power tools), but it seems like a logical assumption.

BTW, I love you drawings of the cat! So adorable!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh Rach, this is so sweet of you. It's also good that you work in the clinic and can get help with meds easily. Reading thru this thread has restored my faith in ppl. Not only yourself, but others such as whitekitties who have offered help. I've started to forget how kind and helpful people can be!

She is very sweet and I also wonder what kind of person would leave a cat with broken limbs for a month without treatment!

Thank you for updating her progress. I think a lot of us here have fallen in love with her already and appreciate the news. 

Raecarrow, me too! It's also my fav anime and I also remembered it when I heard her name!! 



raecarrow said:


> Aww... I like the name Winry. It is the name of a character on one of my favorite animes, Fullmetal Alchemist. She beats up on the main character guys all the time... with monkey wrenches .
> 
> She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Even a long towel, like a beach towel would work. Just loop it under her hind end from side to side, hold the ends in your hand, and you can keep her hind legs off the floor and walk around with her using her front legs. Not as good as the cart, but quick and easy. Keep her on a leash so she doesn't get too carried away.


Yep I have been doing just that! I have a special towel that I sewed to the right width, and she walks great this way. This is the reason I think she will do so well with the "walker".

I have one more class and then I'm gonna zip home and get some approximate measurements for you, Diana! You guys are a godsend, be sure you sign the pipes! I am perfectly willing to drive all the way to pick it up, however many hours it take. Winry loves car rides, they seem to help her relax so maybe you'll even get to meet her!  

Do whatever you think is necessary for a stable design. 



> I'm excited! This should be fun!
> 
> You draw great kitties! All I can do is stick figures.


I am VERY excited. And thanks- I used to be an art major but all I enjoyed drawing was kitties. Go figure :lol: Everyone at the clinic is just gonna freak out if this works! Also, everyone at school wants me to make a presentation. :-D


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a link for fancy wheeled things for animals:

Eddies Wheels|Help for handicapped pets

There is a video with a Daschund (cat sized)


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> She's being moody again so I'm a bit tied down but here is a video I've been meaning to post!!
> 
> YouTube - New Foster Kitty- Winry
> 
> They were out of pink so she got white again but tomorrow we're getting light purple!


 
She is so sweet! She reminds me so much of Malley...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

That sure is fancy! Winly's needs to keep her hind legs off the ground. Almost done with class, and going to pick her up soon. I'll get to work on her belly band and harness tonight, and post pictures when I make some progress!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Winry is back from the clinic with a snazzy new bright pink cast! (Picture coming soon) 

I am just now running around my house looking for the measuring tape!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I already love your cat but I am confused about her name. 

Winly? Winry?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol: On page 1 or page 2 it's explained. When I first heard about her I thought my boss said "Winly" so I was calling her that. Then when I went to get her for the first time I realized my mistake, but still haven't decided which name I like better. (Well, I sorta like Winly better, but her name is officially Winry) so I have just been using both!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

@Diana: Here are my measurement estimates

It should be around 20 inches to 2 feet tall

About 16 inches long

and about a foot wide. Wider if necessary for stability.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the name Winly.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, that's big! Well we just picked up about 20 feet of PVC pipe, so we've got plenty. Going that tall seems like it could be tippy though? 

It'll have to be a modified version of plan B, as they have T joints but not corner 3-way joints. We're figuring it'll have 2 top crossbars and then 1 each front and back towards the top and that should be enough to keep the sides together. And since the joints are bigger than the main pipe, if you have the upper harness attachment made so it can loop over the pipe, it really shouldn't be able to slide.

Off to the gym now, and tomorrow evening we'll start cutting and building!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool! Well, I took my measurements with Nito, because Winly was still sedated from her bandage change and looked just way too relaxed for me to bother her. Looking at the measuring tape again, I think 16 inches would suffice for height. Nito is a big boy compared to Winly. I just want to make sure I'll be able to get her little booty lifted high enough.

And that sounds good! I was thinking today that the straps would just be wrapped around the pipe anyways, and they'll be able to be adjusted- lowered once she's able to bear more weight on her legs.

I am very, very, very excited!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

As promised!









Also, I have to decide which fabric to use for Winly's sling. Should I use:

-Black with pink hearts
-Lime green with black stars
-Cerulean blue with black skull and cross bones.

I was thinking either the hearts or the lime green. And it will have two layers so either light pink on the inside, or light blue on the inside.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Blue with skull and crossbones! Winry is a Rock Star!!!! 

Love the picture and the pink cast :luv


edit-
Oh, oops, that was your last choice of fabric....lol....ok....the pink hearts!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, the blue is lovely, I LOVE the color. But she is such a sweety... I could use it as one of the layers, since it's going to have two though!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww, she is so adorable! I would kind of vote for the blue, but I'm totally biased towards blue things. She must sit in a lot of very un-ladylike positions with this cast, doesn't she? We always tease Fern and Fergie when they do that, but Winry has an excuse! 

I think 16 inches tall will work better than 20-24. I was looking at Fergie, who seems to be about the same size as Winry, and thinking that she'd be lost in such a huge frame even though she's got long legs. Hubby is figuring it'll be an easy build when we start working on this tonight, we're just not sure yet how we're going to attach the wheels. <puts on thinking cap>


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

3-way joints....that's how you call them! :roll: (I never stop learning English)

I think there are no 3-way joints for "piping purposes". I had to buy some plastic ones (not PVC) for my cage/trap that I have no idea what they are used for. (or "what are they used for"... I don't know what's going on with my English today). And they didn't fit properly so I used a lotta duct tape.












Anyway, good luck with everything! I'm very happy that you're excited 
Winry looks so cute with her pink cast...such a cutie!

un abrazo


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lenkolas said:


> 3-way joints....that's how you call them! :roll: (I never stop learning English)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither do I! I would have said it's a "green thing."


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> 3-way joints....that's how you call them! :roll: (I never stop learning English)
> 
> I think there are no 3-way joints for "piping purposes". I had to buy some plastic ones (not PVC) for my cage/trap that I have no idea what they are used for. (or "what are they used for"... I don't know what's going on with my English today). And they didn't fit properly so I used a lotta duct tape.
> 
> ...


My curiosity aroused, I went looking for the correct name. This is a 'side outlet pipe fitting 90.

White PVC sch40 plumbing fittings - PlumbingSupply.com

Almost all stuff here is plastic these days.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Hubby is figuring it'll be an easy build when we start working on this tonight, we're just not sure yet how we're going to attach the wheels. <puts on thinking cap>


Might just have to jimmy-rig them! Did you happen to find some wheels that would work when you bought the pipe? I could also bring some myself if you didn't, I spotted some yesterday that seemed like they would work, at walmart of all places! 

And yea, she gets herself into some strange positions, though usually just just lays on her side. I happened to catch her in a very odd position when I snapped the pic!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwwww...thank you for the photo with the pink cast!

How is Winr/l/y today?


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Might just have to jimmy-rig them! Did you happen to find some wheels that would work when you bought the pipe? I could also bring some myself if you didn't, I spotted some yesterday that seemed like they would work, at walmart of all places!
> 
> And yea, she gets herself into some strange positions, though usually just just lays on her side. I happened to catch her in a very odd position when I snapped the pic!


We bought some standard caster wheels, the kind with the stem that shoves up into whatever it's holding, but I think those will get returned as we couldn't figure out how to attach them. We've come across some casters with a threaded stem, and the thinking is that we'll use a cap on the bottom of the pipe, drill a hole in it, put the stem through, and screw a locking nut on the other side to hold it in place. I wanted to have this have removeable wheels in case you wanted to use bigger or smaller wheels, but without a way to actually connect them the options are limited!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It sounds like your plan will work just fine


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I was thinking, if you need to have Winry's legs off the ground and don't want them to get caught, would some sort of pouch like think work to keep her backlegs off the ground? Like have her legs like they would be if she was lying down(if they can bend that way with the cast) and just have them in the pouch. That way they couldn't really get caught on anything. But I'm not sure it would work.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Progress! We don't have wheels on yet - gotta run to another store tomorrow evening for some different wheels, but the basic thing is done. Hubby thinks we need to add another piece running from front to back on each side to make it a little more stable - there's a lot of flexibility in it right now. Nothing is glued, so everything is still open to modification, and we probably won't glue the elbow in front where the arms bend out, so that can be adjusted as needed. The connections are all pretty snug already!

Keep in mind, this will be a couple inches taller when it has wheels, and since Fern and Fergie have really long legs they make it seem even shorter. We can easily make it taller if needed though.

The girls check it out:









Fergie walked right under and stopped, perfect pose for a picture, but then I picked up the camera. :? So this was the next best perspective example.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG! *faints*

It looks AWESOME!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!

And thanks to Fern and Fergie too, it looks like they are being such great little helpers! <3


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my little nutcases are always happy to help! Fergie wears her heart on her shoulder - literally, you can see it in the top pic! (Upside-down)

Not sure if we'll finish this tomorrow since we have a family dinner, but we'll finish up Thursday or Friday for sure, then I'll post some more pics and we can figure out the rest!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure, and I am free all afternoon on Friday so that would be perfect if it was done by then!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll let you know when we're done and then we can figure out how and when we'll get it exchanged - hubby and I aren't home from work weekdays until 5:30 so if you come all the way to our place you'll be driving home in the dark, not sure if that's gonna bother you. We're free on Saturday all day though. And we're totally open as far as who goes where - we can come to you if you're really busy!

I think you may have to start a new thread for her recovery!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My sister will be coming with me, so I won't be alone. I have class until 1 anyways, so I think it would work out. We could also meet somewhere part way, it's totally up to you. You did all this work, so I am perfectly fine doing all the driving! Oh, and how much do I owe you? 

I'm almost done with the "soft parts" of this mechanism. The belly band is looking really cute, I went with green and blue with stars and skulls in the end, I just have more sewing to do, but so far it's all fitted and she has been tolerating it well. 

This is very exciting, I can't wait to share a video of Winly walking in her new walker! And I'll definitely have to start a recovery thread! :-D 

Thanks again, I'll have to pick up a little present to bring for Fern and Fergie!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Guess what everyone! The walker is finished and I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. I get to meet Fern and Fergie woo hoo! :-D 

I'll be making a new thread called "Winly's New Wheels" and I'll be posting updates, progress, and hopefully pictures/videos of Winly using her new walker! 

Verrrry excited!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see how it looks!!


----------

